# Wahoo



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

The past 5 times we have been fishing we have covered everything from 24 mile rigs to just north of Petro and havent caught a single wahoo. We went today and trolled for a majority of the day with the same results. I need some motivation. Has ANYBODY been catching any wahoo east of the river?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I heard of a 50lber picked up at the 252's a couple weeks ago. Don't know any other details about what it hit and such.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Fished wahoo for better part of the day friday and got nada from p-town ,255, flat top,252's and some big rocks that usually hold some.water temp was 61 degrees and decent green water . but no bait or bonitas to be found.They will be coming back in soon though we just need the temp to rise a little more.

TIM


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *recess (3/20/2010)*water temp was 61 degrees and decent green water . but no bait or bonitas to be found.They will be coming back in soon though we just need the temp to rise a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> TIM




Thats the key here. 70 is the majic number. We got a nice one yesterday on the high speed. I'll gets pics up soon.


----------

